# WHICH Version of JAVA is system using? 98SE



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Noticed recently Version 5.0 of JAVA is available.

Questions: 

How do I find out which version of JAVA is in my computer? Far as I can recall, its never been updated but am not sure though.

Will JAVA 5.0 run on system I'm using, or should I stick with the one currently in use.


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

Java 5.0 is the same thing as 1.5.0_update x (where x is whatever update you're up to).

Go to Control Panel>Java, in the General Tab click About and it will show what version you have installed.
It should also show up in Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs.

My XP machine just updated to 1.5.0_update 11 yesterday, I haven't checked my 98SE machine yet. 

When in Control Panel>Java, go to the Update Tab and check to see if an update is available. It will update from there.

By the way, why are you not running Internet Explorer 6?

Edit: I just checked my 98SE machine, and the update is available for it. I'm updating it right now.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Went to Control Panel: No Java Icon, went to add/remove: not listed there. There's a Java Folder, looked around in it, & couldn't find anything re Version.


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

That doesn't sound good. You can go to http://java.com and it will check what version you have installed, if any, and update or install it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Look in Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel for entries that look similar to:

*J2SE

Java 2

Runtime Environment*

Look in *C:\Program Files\Java* and see what folders and files are listed there.

Sun Java Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11(1.5.0.11) is the most current version. You can download it from here:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_java_runtime/

Before you install the new version, uninstall any older versions and then delete all leftover folders and files from inside the *C:\Program Files\Java* folder.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You really need to upgrade Internet Explorer 5.5 to version 6.0 SP1. You're missing out on a lot of enhancements and security features by using such an old version.

When was the last time that you did a scan at the Windows Updates site and installed all the critical updates?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

